# My Travels in 2017



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi people!

My travels in 2017 .

*THREAD CONTENTS:*

001. London, England, UK - February 2017
002. Windsor, England, UK - February 2017
003. Manchester, England, UK - March 2017
004. Tenerife, Canary Islands, Spain - March 2017
005. Edinburgh, Scotland, UK - March 2017
006. Kitzingen, Germany - March 2017
007. Annweiler am Trifels, Germany - March 2017
008. Wissembourg, France - March 2017
009. Festung Ehrenbreitstein, Germany - March 2017
010. Köln, Germany - March 2017
011. Mosbach, Germany - March 2017
012. Schwäbisch Hall, Germany - March 2017
013. Chester, England, UK - April 2017
014. Liverpool, England, UK - April 2017
015. Conwy, Wales, UK - April 2017
016. Beaumaris, Wales, UK - April 2017
017. Penmaenmawr, Wales, UK - April 2017
018. Rhyl, Wales, UK - April 2017
019. York, England, UK - April 2017
020. Munich, Germany - May 2017
021. Bohinj, Slovenia - May 2017
022. Koper, Slovenia - May 2017
023. Piran, Slovenia - May 2017
024. Trieste, Italy - May 2017
025. Kranjska Gora, Slovenia - May 2017
026. Vršič Pass & Soča Valley, Slovenia - May 2017
027. Ljubljana, Slovenia - May 2017
028. Vintgar Gorge, Slovenia - May 2017
029. Werfen, Austria - May 2017
030. Pecs, Hungary - June 2017
031. Osijek, Croatia - June 2017
032. Batina, Croatia - June 2017
033. Sombor, Serbia - June 2017
034. Zrenjanin, Serbia - June 2017
035. Slavonski Brod, Croatia - June 2017
036. Samobor, Croatia - June 2017
037. Celje, Slovenia - June 2017
038. Spittal an der Drau, Austria - June 2017
039. Kilkenny, Ireland - June 2017
040. Cashel, Ireland - June 2017
041. Cobh, Ireland - June 2017
042. Cork, Ireland - June 2017
043. Limerick, Ireland - June 2017
044. Cliffs of Moher, Ireland - June 2017
045. Galway, Ireland - June 2017
046. Dublin, Ireland - June 2017
047. Munich, Germany - June 2017
048. Kaysersberg, France - July 2017
049. Riquewihr, France - July 2017
050. Sélestat, France - July 2017
051. Strasbourg, France - July 2017
052. Haslach im Kinzigtal, Germany - July 2017
053. Schwarzwälder Freilichtmuseum Vogtsbauernhof, Germany - July 2017
054. Schiltach, Germany - July 2017
055. Horb am Neckar, Germany - July 2017


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*London* /ˈlʌndən/ is the capital and most populous city of England and the United Kingdom. Standing on the River Thames in the south east of the island of Great Britain, London has been a major settlement for two millennia. It was founded – probably close to an already existing Celtic Briton village or settlement – around the year 43 by the Romans, who named it Londinium. London's ancient core, the City of London, largely retains its 1.12-square-mile (2.9 km2) medieval boundaries. Since at least the 19th century, "London" has also referred to the metropolis around this core, historically split between Middlesex, Essex, Surrey, Kent, and Hertfordshire, which today largely makes up Greater London, governed by the Mayor of London and the London Assembly.

As a Nylonkong metropolis, London is a leading global city, in the arts, commerce, education, entertainment, fashion, finance, healthcare, media, professional services, research and development, tourism, and transport. It is one of the world's leading financial centres and has the fifth- or sixth-largest metropolitan area GDP in the world. London is a world cultural capital. It is the world's most-visited city as measured by international arrivals and has the world's largest city airport system measured by passenger traffic. London is the world's leading investment destination, hosting more international retailers and ultra high-net-worth individuals than any other city. London's universities form the largest concentration of higher education institutes in Europe, and a 2014 report placed it first in the world university rankings. According to the report London also ranks first in the world in software, multimedia development and design, and shares first position in technology readiness. In 2012, London became the only city to host the modern Summer Olympic Games three times.

London has a diverse range of people and cultures, and more than 300 languages are spoken in the region. Its estimated mid-2015 municipal population (corresponding to Greater London) was 8,673,713, the largest of any city in the European Union, and accounting for 12.5 per cent of the UK population. London's urban area is the second most populous in the EU, after Paris, with 9,787,426 inhabitants at the 2011 census. The city's metropolitan area is one of the most populous in Europe with 13,879,757 inhabitants, while the Greater London Authority states the population of the city-region (covering a large part of the south east) as 22.7 million. London was the world's most populous city from around 1831 to 1925.

London contains four World Heritage Sites: the Tower of London; Kew Gardens; the site comprising the Palace of Westminster, Westminster Abbey, and St Margaret's Church; and the historic settlement of Greenwich (in which the Royal Observatory, Greenwich marks the Prime Meridian, 0° longitude, and GMT). Other famous landmarks include Buckingham Palace, the London Eye, Piccadilly Circus, St Paul's Cathedral, Tower Bridge, Trafalgar Square, and The Shard. London is home to numerous museums, galleries, libraries, sporting events and other cultural institutions, including the British Museum, National Gallery, Natural History Museum, Tate Modern, British Library and West End theatres. The London Underground is the oldest underground railway network in the world.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Romanian embassy

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And also great, very nice new thread, cinxxx (about 2017) :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr

London by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Windsor* (/ˈwɪnzər/) is a historic market town and unparished area in the Royal Borough of Windsor and Maidenhead in Berkshire, England. It is widely known as the site of Windsor Castle, one of the official residences of the British Royal Family.

The town is situated 23 miles (37 km) west of Charing Cross, London, 7 miles (11 km) south east of Maidenhead, and 21 miles (34 km) east of the county town of Reading. It is immediately south of the River Thames, which forms its boundary with its ancient twin town of Eton. The village of Old Windsor, just over 2 miles (3 km) to the south, predates what is now called Windsor by around 300 years; in the past Windsor was formally referred to as New Windsor to distinguish the two.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Windsor by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Manchester* is a major city and metropolitan borough in Greater Manchester, England, with a population of 514,414 as of 2013. It lies within the United Kingdom's second-most populous urban area, with a population of 2.55 million. Manchester is fringed by the Cheshire Plain to the south, the Pennines to the north and east and an arc of towns with which it forms a continuous conurbation. The local authority is Manchester City Council.

The recorded history of Manchester began with the civilian settlement associated with the Roman fort of Mamucium or Mancunium, which was established in about AD 79 on a sandstone bluff near the confluence of the rivers Medlock and Irwell. It was historically a part of Lancashire, although areas of Cheshire south of the River Mersey were incorporated during the 20th century. Throughout the Middle Ages Manchester remained a manorial township but began to expand "at an astonishing rate" around the turn of the 19th century. Manchester's unplanned urbanisation was brought on by a boom in textile manufacture during the Industrial Revolution, and resulted in it becoming the world's first industrialised city.

Manchester achieved city status in 1853. The Manchester Ship Canal opened in 1894, creating the Port of Manchester and linking the city to sea, 36 miles (58 km) to the west. Its fortunes declined after the Second World War, owing to deindustrialisation. The city centre was devastated in a bombing in 1996, but it led to extensive investment and regeneration that has since helped it turn into a thriving 'reborn' modern city.

In 2014, the Globalization and World Cities Research Network ranked Manchester as a beta world city, the highest-ranked British city apart from London. Manchester is the third-most visited city in the UK. It is notable for its architecture, culture, musical exports, media links, scientific and engineering output, social impact, sports clubs and transport connections. Manchester Liverpool Road railway station was the world's first inter-city passenger railway station and in the city scientists first split the atom and developed the stored-program computer








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Landing in Manchester...

Landing in Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Landing in Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Landing in Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Windsor and Manchester :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr

Manchester by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

San Andrés by cinxxx, on Flickr

San Andrés by cinxxx, on Flickr

San Andrés by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos and from San Andrés :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

TF-12 road from San Andrés to San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr

TF-12 road from San Andrés to San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr

TF-12 road from San Andrés to San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr

TF-12 road from San Andrés to San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr

TF-12 road from San Andrés to San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr

TF-12 road from San Andrés to San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*San Cristóbal de La Laguna* (commonly known as La Laguna, Spanish pronunciation: [saŋ kɾisˈtoβal de la laˈɣuna]) is a city and municipality in the northern part of the island of Tenerife in the Province of Santa Cruz de Tenerife, on the Canary Islands (Spain). The city is the third-most populous city of the archipelago and the second-most populous city of the island. La Laguna's historical center was declared a World Heritage Site by UNESCO in 1999. In 2003 the municipality started an ambitious Urban Plan to renew this area, that was carried out by the firm AUC S.L. (Arquitectura Urbanismo y Cooperación). The city was the ancient capital of the Canary Islands. La Laguna lies right alongside the city of Santa Cruz de Tenerife, thus the two cities and municipalities form a single large urban center, linked by tram.

The city is home to the University of La Laguna which is home to 30,000 students; these are not included in the population figures for the city. La Laguna is considered to be the cultural capital of the Canary Islands. Also there is in the habit of being calling the "Ciudad de los Adelantados", for having been the first university city of the archipelago.

Its economy is business-oriented while agriculture dominates the northeastern portion of the city. The urban area dominates the central and the southern parts. Tourism covers the northern coast. The main industry includes some manufacturing. The industrial area is made up of the main subdivisions of Majuelos, Las Torres de Taco, Las Mantecas and Las Chumberas. In this city one finds the legendary house of the spectre of Catalina Lercaro, as well as the incorrupt body of Sor María de Jesús, and the Christ of La Laguna (Cristo de La Laguna). Another emblematic building of the city is the Cathedral of La Laguna, which is the Catholic cathedral of Tenerife and its diocese (Diocese of Tenerife).

Other important historical figures of the city were Amaro Pargo, one of the famous corsairs of the Golden Age of Piracy, and José de Anchieta, Catholic saint and missionary and founder of the cities of São Paulo and Rio de Janeiro in Brazil.

In 2010, after a survey, La Laguna was listed as the city with the best reputation in the Canary Islands and the third provincial capital city of Spain with the best reputation, behind Gijon and Marbella.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr

San Cristóbal de La Laguna by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from San Cristobal :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Vilaflor* is a municipality and a village in the south-central part of the island of Tenerife, one of the Canary Islands, and part of the Santa Cruz de Tenerife (province), Spain. Vilaflor, with an altitude of 1,400 m, is the highest village of Tenerife, situated south the Teide volcano. It is located 7 km north of San Miguel de Abona and 51 km southwest of the island's capital Santa Cruz de Tenerife. The population is 1,804 (2013)[2] and the area is 56.26 km².[










Vilaflor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vilaflor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vilaflor by cinxxx, on Flickr

Vilaflor by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Teide National Park* (Spanish: Parque nacional del Teide, pronounced: [ˈpaɾke naθjoˈnal de ˈtei̯.ðe]) is a national park located in Tenerife (Canary Islands, Spain).

The national park is centered on Mount Teide, the highest mountain of Spain (3,718 metres high). Its national park status was passed on 22 January 1954, making it the third oldest national park in Spain (together with Caldera de Taburiente National Park, also in the Canary islands). Pico Viejo, also included within the national park limits, is the second highest volcano in the Canary Islands with its 3,135 m peak. Mount Teide and Pico Viejo are the only two peaks in the Canary islands rising above the 3,000 m level.

The park has an area of 18,990 hectares located in the municipality of La Orotava. It was named a World Heritage Site by UNESCO on June 28, 2007. Since the end of 2007, it has also been one of the 12 Treasures of Spain. On a ridge, to the east of Teide, are the telescopes of the Observatorio del Teide.

Teide is the most visited national park in Spain and Europe and −by 2015− the eighth most visited in the world, with some 3 million visitors yearly. The Teide is the most famous natural icon not only of Tenerife but also of all the Canary Islands.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Parque Nacional del Teide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Parque Nacional del Teide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Parque Nacional del Teide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Parque Nacional del Teide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Parque Nacional del Teide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Parque Nacional del Teide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Parque Nacional del Teide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Parque Nacional del Teide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Parque Nacional del Teide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Parque Nacional del Teide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Parque Nacional del Teide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Parque Nacional del Teide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Parque Nacional del Teide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Parque Nacional del Teide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Parque Nacional del Teide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Parque Nacional del Teide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Parque Nacional del Teide by cinxxx, on Flickr

Parque Nacional del Teide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Buenavista del Norte by cinxxx, on Flickr

Buenavista del Norte by cinxxx, on Flickr

Buenavista del Norte by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Buenavista del Norte by cinxxx, on Flickr

Buenavista del Norte by cinxxx, on Flickr

Buenavista del Norte by cinxxx, on Flickr

Buenavista del Norte by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Garachico* is a municipality and town on the northern coast of Tenerife, about 52 km West of the capital Santa Cruz de Tenerife, 50 km from Tenerife North Airport and 67 km from Tenerife South Airport. The town itself nestles below a 500m+ (1500 ft) cliff. Garachico and the surrounding area is arguably the least spoilt coastal area of Tenerife, and is in sharp contrast to areas such as Playa de las Americas. It is still very Spanish in character, and a Spanish phrasebook is advisable for non-Spanish speaking visitors.

There is no beach worth mentioning; the coastline is essentially volcanic debris, but this does give the town its charm and a reason to visit it. Near the old port, there has been considerable recent effort to landscape the shoreline. Many paths have been laid as crazy paving, and some natural rock pools made into swimming pools. Rod and line fishing is also evident. However, outside of these rock pools, the Atlantic swell makes swimming inadvisable for all but the very brave. A municipal swimming pool has been built, next to the natural rock pools.

The town itself is low rise and a mixture of renovated and in need of renovation buildings, and includes several large courtyard style houses There are many hidden shops that appear to be private houses until they open their doors and display their wares. Most streets are cobbled and narrow, with cars parked on one side. Next to the main church there is a big open square, with a bar under the bandstand. An old monastery is adjacent to the main square and open to the public. The municipal authorities have clearly tried to show off their history and many buildings have English, Spanish and German noticeboards, explaining their history. On the front, an old water-mill houses a small museum, as does an old harbourside fort. There are many family run restaurants, with the best hidden away in the back streets.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

I only took a few shots from a viewpoint towards the city...

Garachico by cinxxx, on Flickr

Garachico by cinxxx, on Flickr

Garachico by cinxxx, on Flickr

Garachico by cinxxx, on Flickr

Garachico by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Icod de los Vinos* is a municipality in the province of Santa Cruz de Tenerife on the island of Tenerife, in the Canary Islands (Spain), located in the northwest part of the island. Inhabitants of Icod are known in Spanish as "icodenses".

Icod has an area of 95.90 km², is situated at an altitude of 235 metres above sea level, and has a population of 23,092 as of 2013


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Icod de los Vinos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Icod de los Vinos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Icod de los Vinos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Icod de los Vinos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Icod de los Vinos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Icod de los Vinos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Icod de los Vinos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Icod de los Vinos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Icod de los Vinos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Icod de los Vinos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Icod de los Vinos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Icod de los Vinos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Icod de los Vinos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Icod de los Vinos by cinxxx, on Flickr

Icod de los Vinos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice photos, cinxxx :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*La Orotava* is a town and a municipality in the northern part of Tenerife, one of the Canary Islands of Spain. The area of the municipality stretches from the north coast to the mountainous interior, and includes the summit of the Teide volcano, Canary Islands' and Spain's highest point at 3,718 m. At 207.31 km2, it is the largest municipality of the island of Tenerife. The population is 41,255 (2013).

The town La Orotava, which is the administrative centre of the municipality and also its largest settlement, is situated near the north coast, at about 400 m elevation in the Orotava Valley. It is 4 km southeast of Puerto de la Cruz and 28 km southwest of the island's capital, Santa Cruz de Tenerife. The TF-5 motorway passes through the north of the municipality.

The coat of arms of La Orotava was adopted by Alfonso XIII in 1906, the dragoons escorting the drago and the tree of golden apples refers to the mythology of the Garden of Hesperides, believed was located in La Orotava. In gastronomy, La Orotava was honored for the Denominación de Origen Valle de La Orotava or the Denomination of the Origin of the Orotava Valley (Valle de La Orotava) in wines.

The historic center of La Orotava was declared Conjunto histórico in 1976 and is included in the Inventory of the European Cultural Heritage Protection and Monumental. Also noteworthy is that much of the Teide National Park (a World Heritage Site in 2007) is located within the municipality. La Orotava is also the highest town of Spain and steepest, the municipality comes from sea level up to 3718 meters the Teide (the highest peak in Spain).








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr

La Orotava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Arriving to the next destination...

Landing at Edinburgh airport by cinxxx, on Flickr

Landing at Edinburgh airport by cinxxx, on Flickr

Landing at Edinburgh airport by cinxxx, on Flickr

Landing at Edinburgh airport by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Edinburgh* is the capital city of Scotland and one of its 32 local government council areas. Located in Lothian on the Firth of Forth's southern shore, it is Scotland's second most populous city and the seventh most populous in the United Kingdom. The 2016 official population estimates are 464,990 for the city of Edinburgh, 507,170 for the local authority area, and 1,339,380 for the city region as of 2014 (Edinburgh lies at the heart of the proposed Edinburgh and South East Scotland city region). Recognised as the capital of Scotland since at least the 15th century, Edinburgh is home to the Scottish Parliament and the seat of the monarchy in Scotland. The city is also the annual venue of the General Assembly of the Church of Scotland and home to national institutions such as the National Museum of Scotland, the National Library of Scotland and the Scottish National Gallery. It is the largest financial centre in the UK after London.

Historically part of Midlothian, the city has long been a centre of education, particularly in the fields of medicine, Scots law, literature, the sciences and engineering. The University of Edinburgh, founded in 1582 and now one of four in the city, was placed 17th in the QS World University Rankings in 2013 and 2014. The city is also famous for the Edinburgh International Festival and the Fringe, the latter being the world's largest annual international arts festival. The city's historical and cultural attractions have made it the United Kingdom's second most popular tourist destination after London, attracting over one million overseas visitors each year. Historic sites in Edinburgh include Edinburgh Castle, Holyrood Palace, the churches of St. Giles, Greyfriars and the Canongate, and the extensive Georgian New Town, built in the 18th century. Edinburgh's Old Town and New Town together are listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site, which has been managed by Edinburgh World Heritage since 1999.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

From the airport bus...
Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

The sink at our AirBnb...
Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Going for a walk on our only sunny day (but also very windy and really cold)...

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Next day...

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr

Edinburgh by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------

